# Bil-Jac Dog Food



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

Good evening,

I am interested in comments from those of you who may be feeding your puppy Bil-Jac dog food. I had to take Charley (5 months old) off of the Canidae as he had continual loose stools :yuck: and diarrhea. I weaned him onto the Bil-Jac and now he does not seem to eating as well as he did on the Canidae (he inhaled his food). Per feeding instructions, I am feeding him 3 times per day, 2 cups per feeding.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

hi, 
I think after watching various threads on here and elsewhere, that differnet dogs do differently on a particular food... I have had food that people swear by and mine did not do well on it at all..
I have never heard of Bil-Jac... maybe others have. Could you look at the ingredients panel and list the top 5 or 6 ingredients?.. 
The last thing I will do is try and tell you what to feed. I think it is the most frustrating area in caring for a dog.. what to feed them.. It is a very confusing area... 
People will tell you absolutes that they honestly believe, but it is usually info they have read somewhere and someone else will read and post up somthing quite to the contrary... Many will tell you that Innova is the best food going.. well, my girls don't do well on it at all... 
ok..ill step aside and let the experts step in.. 
many don't seem to be as confused by it as I am.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think it's very good quality, the formula I'm looking at has lots of byproducts, corn, and added salt. Dusty's poops are really good on Innova EVO because it doesn't have grains, but I don't think the high protein and fat is good for a puppy. Natural Balance Potato&Duck, SweetPotato&Fish are grain-free like EVO, and lower fat and protein. Those might be good.


----------



## charleysmom (Dec 21, 2005)

*BilJac Ingredients*

Thanks for the information. Here are the top ingredients listed:

Chicken, Chicken By Products (Organs Only, Including Chicken Liver), Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Egg Product, Salt,


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

charleysmom - Many years ago I used to show Irish Setters. We fed BilJac - in fact we drove to Dayton and picked it up by the freezer full. We really liked it for the Irishes because:

Compact stools and not as often (twice a day as opposed to three).
You did not have to feed as much as the dry food (see above).
Their coats gleamed and their skin did not get dry.
They LOVED the stuff.
There was nothing better anywhere, at that time (at least where I lived).

Now for the downside. 
Occasionally it would cause blood in the stools.
You need a space in your freezer for it (then in the fridge after you thaw it out).
Feed it in a timely fashion, because it goes bad quickly.
Feed only to very active dogs (since you have a golden, I doubt that this is an issue!).

Now before anyone loads up the flame thrower, this was in the late 70's to mid 80's. Well before the fine foods of today. At that time, word on the show circuit was you could buy no better! Flame off!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The best food for your dog is the one that makes them happy and healthy. I'm sure many dogs have had the same experience as you with Canidae, but I know of others that thrive on it. The best thing to do is experiment with different brands, and keep the one that makes you and your dogs happy. No food or formula works for everyone.


----------



## MostlyGolden (Jun 10, 2006)

The Bil Jac the OP is referring to is different from the frozen kind. I'm not at all familiar with the frozen Bil Jac other than someone I know swears by it. But the kibble starts with wet chicken and wet organ meat, which will shrink to be less than the corn and chicken by product meal. I've found that the smaller pet stores like Pet Supplies Plus and independent places tend to have a better selection of good foods than the huge places, although some Petco stores carry Solid Gold now (although that's a bit pricey for me), and the Castor & Pollux foods look pretty decent from the description on thier webpage although I never heard of it before and haven't seen the bags myself.

I'm just getting ready to try my gang on Canidae and I hope it works for them!


----------

